# My Dearest australian friends



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

are you guys all ok?

i heard about the big fires like.. yesterday morning.. and i was like.. omg.

then i forgot to ask .

i did forget in which part of australia you are in.. but something like 82 have died already


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow. hope everyone is alright, including goats. lol.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow,,,now I am worried.... :worried: ......I pray.... all of you are OK....please we would really like to here from you soon......I am sorry for all the loss of lives in Australia...... one precious life is way to many....Prayers are with you...All ray: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad you asked this question because I was thinking the same thing. When I heard about the fires, they are the first people I thought of. I have no idea really where the fires are compared to where they are. 

PLEASE let us know you are all ok and not near the fire area.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

heard about them last night ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

by the way ....I have to thank you SDK....for bringing this to our attention.. :hug: 
I was wondering why she hasn't respond back on the PM's ,,usually she gets right back to me......now I am worried.... ray:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i know.. im all nervous.. though i saw keren pop up


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am fine :worried: 
I think the fires are closer to keren, but you will have to check with her for the exact details.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad... keren and alyssa you ..are OK.. :greengrin: ...what a relief.....I am still praying for you all.... ray:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

and last i heard of the fires this morning, the toll was 108 with 750 homes destroyed. most likely the numbers are higher but now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so horrific..  ..I am so sorry that Australia is suffering .....because of a inconsiderate person....that is just plain evil.... :tears: 

Prayers for Australia..... ray:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah i think all the people who start those fires should be burned themselves.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do to......but ,unfortunately, it doesn't work that way..... :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

praying fires will stop. ray: are you okay, keren?


----------

